# Erfahrung mit mactrade.de / Finanzierung



## DennisR (1. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht mit mactrade ?

Hab vor mir in den nächsten Monaten dort ein Imac 27 zu kaufen mit 0% Finanzierung und einer Laufzeit von 10 Monaten.

Naja eig. hatte ich vor mir einen Gaming Windows Pc zu erstellen. Aber ich hab mich jetzt dazu entscheiden mir ein Imac zu kaufen.


Kaufgründe :

1. Sehr gutes Design 

2. Kein Kabelsalat 

3. Großer Bildschirm

4. Windows kann man nebenbei Installieren ( für Spiele )

5. Intrigierte Boxen ( Zwar nicht so starken Bass aber das reicht mir )

6. Platztsparend

7. Ich finde das Betriebsystem besser. Windows ist für Zocken OS X fürs Arbeiten. ( auf OS X läuft ja auch Diablo 3 und Starcraft 2  )


So, ich seh das nicht all zu schlimm das man den Imac nicht aufrüsten kann. Nach 2-3 Jahren kann man ihn ja verkaufen wie z.b hier 

Elektronik wie Handy, Notebook o. iPhone verkaufen - Ankauf FLIP4NEW

Für den alten von meinem Kollegen ( 2010 ) bekommt man noch einen 810 € Gutschein.

Und dann kann man sich einen neuen Kaufen wenn man wieder einen Imac will.


Wie ist das mit neue Imacs, kommen bald neue mit ivy und neuer Grafik ?


----------



## derP4computer (1. Mai 2012)

Kauf dir ein Intel System von MF mit Windows 7 zum spielen und Hackintosch fürs Ego.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2012)

ich gehe mal auf die Punkte ein:
1. Sehr gutes Design 
Finde ich nicht,ist imho zu schlicht und glossy

 2. Kein Kabelsalat 
Hat man sonst auch nicht wenn man die Kabel ordentlich verlegt. Es fällt nur das Kabek PC --> Monitor weg.

 3. Großer Bildschirm
Aber nur Full-HD Auflösung, in  27" würde ich mehr haben wollen.

 4. Windows kann man nebenbei Installieren ( für Spiele )
Das würde gehen

 5. Intrigierte Boxen ( Zwar nicht so starken Bass aber das reicht mir )
Die Monitorls die ich kenne Taugen alle nicht viele, aber kA wie es da beim Imac aussieht

 6. Platztsparend
Ein normaler PC verbraucht unter dem Schreibtsich kein Platz. Unb dürftest so nur ein schmales Brett haben woe gerade Imac, Maus, und Tasta drauf passen, sonst wird kein Plart gespart.
Es sei den du penst unter dem Schreibtisch.

 7. Ich finde das Betriebsystem besser. Windows ist für Zocken OS X fürs Arbeiten. 
Geschmackssache


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2012)

Versuch mal bei iMac was aufzurüsten. 

Ich würde auf Apple pfeifen und mir einen guten Windows Rechner fertig machen. 

Wann die Macs mit Ivy kommen, kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich weiß auch nicht, was die dann für Grafikkarten einbauen, erwarte aber keine Wunder und wenn du high End GraKa willst musst du richtig tief in die Tasche greifen.
Am Ende bauen sie noch eine Mobile Grafikkarte ein.


----------



## DennisR (2. Mai 2012)

derP4computer schrieb:
			
		

> Kauf dir ein Intel System von MF mit Windows 7 zum spielen und Hackintosch fürs Ego.



Das wäre auch eine Option


----------



## ndl (2. Mai 2012)

Daran dachte ich auch mal, bin auch gerade am Wechsel von Mac zum PC. Ich liebe den Mac und sein Betriebssystem, aber die Hardware, gerade wenn man zocken möchte, ist mir auf Dauer einfach zu teuer. 
Bei einem Hackintosh bist du immer wieder auf bestimmt Komponenten angewiesen, die du einbauen mußt und ich denke auch was das Einspielen von Systemupdates angeht wird es nicht einfach werden. Lasse mich da aber auch gern belehren


----------



## DennisR (2. Mai 2012)

ndl schrieb:


> Daran dachte ich auch mal, bin auch gerade am Wechsel von Mac zum PC. Ich liebe den Mac und sein Betriebssystem, aber die Hardware, gerade wenn man zocken möchte, ist mir auf Dauer einfach zu teuer.
> Bei einem Hackintosh bist du immer wieder auf bestimmt Komponenten angewiesen, die du einbauen mußt und ich denke auch was das Einspielen von Systemupdates angeht wird es nicht einfach werden. Lasse mich da aber auch gern belehren



Ich finde z.b den Imac nicht teuer.

Beim Imac ist alles schon dabei, um sofort loslegen zu können :

Monitor,Rechner,Tastatur,Maus,Software

Okay die Hardware von den jetzigen Imacs ist veraltet und die Imacs bleiben gleich teuer bei Apple aber wenn sie gerade auf dem neustem Stand sind und man Kauft sich so ein Teil ist das 

doch okay für den Preis.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Mai 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Großer Bildschirm
> Aber nur Full-HD Auflösung, in  27" würde ich mehr haben wollen.



Beim iMac hast du bei 27" ja auch mehr. 2560x1440



			
				turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> ich gehe mal auf die Punkte ein:
> 1. Sehr gutes Design
> Finde ich nicht,ist imho zu schlicht und glossy



Wenn ihm aber das Design gefällt.....



			
				turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> 5. Intrigierte Boxen ( Zwar nicht so starken Bass aber das reicht mir )
> Die Monitorls die ich kenne Taugen alle nicht viele, aber kA wie es da beim Imac aussieht



Wenn es ihm reicht, dann ist es egal ob die LS gut oder schlecht sind.



			
				turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> 6. Platztsparend
> Ein normaler PC verbraucht unter dem Schreibtsich kein Platz. Unb dürftest so nur ein schmales Brett haben woe gerade Imac, Maus, und Tasta drauf passen, sonst wird kein Plart gespart.
> Es sei den du penst unter dem Schreibtisch.



Natürlich ist der iMac platzsparender.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2012)

Ich würde es in deiner Situation nicht machen, da du nicht das Geld hast sondern finanzieren muss.
Und ein Gamingtauglicher Rechner samt allem landet auch nicht bei mehr. Vll etwas mehr.

@Cook2211
Das ist mir gerade selber aufgefallen hatte da was falsches im Kopf, deswegen auch schom durchgestrichen.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Mai 2012)

Zum Thema:

Wenn dir der iMac gefällt, dann schlage zu. Ich kann die Rechner nur empfehlen. Ich habe selber einen 21,5" und einen 27" und bin mehr als zufrieden. Alle Gründe die du aufzählst sind die, die auch mir gefallen, von daher 
Mactrade kenne ich leider nicht 
Ich bestelle immer entweder bei Gravis oder bei Apple selber.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2012)

Dann erkläre warum der Imac platzsparender ist.


----------



## DennisR (2. Mai 2012)

Als Azubi hab ich nicht mal eben so knapp 1800 €  Deswegen auf 10 Monate Finanzierung 0% mit ner Anzahlung...find ich nicht schlimm.

Ist ja jetzt Ivy draußen, werden die Imacs bald Aktualisiert ?


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Mai 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Dann erkläre warum der Imac platzsparender ist.



Logischerweise hat ein iMac wesentlich weniger Volumen als ein PC-Tower. Beim PC hat man das Case entweder auf oder unter dem Tisch. In beiden Fällen braucht er mehr Platz als ein iMac.



			
				DennisR schrieb:
			
		

> Als Azubi hab ich nicht mal eben so knapp 1800 €  Deswegen auf 10 Monate Finanzierung 0% mit ner Anzahlung...find ich nicht schlimm.
> 
> Ist ja jetzt Ivy draußen, werden die Imacs bald Aktualisiert ?



Ja klar, gegen eine Finanzierung spricht ja nix

Man kann mit ziemlicher Sicherheit davon ausgehen, dass Ivy iMacs kommen. In gut einem Monat dürften wir mehr wissen.


----------



## ndl (2. Mai 2012)

Für die verbaute HW ist der auch nicht teuer, dass will ich nicht sagen. Es werden halt auch nur mobile Grafikkarten verbaut und da kommt dann nur ein iMac für ca. 2000€ in Frage.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Mai 2012)

ndl schrieb:
			
		

> Für die verbaute HW ist der auch nicht teuer, dass will ich nicht sagen. Es werden halt auch nur mobile Grafikkarten verbaut und da kommt dann nur ein iMac für ca. 2000€ in Frage.



Da muss man mal abwarten. Wenn neue iMacs auf der WWDC vorgestellt werden, dann werden wohl auch neue GPUs wie HD7xxx oder GTX6xx mit an Board sein.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Logischerweise hat ein iMac wesentlich weniger Volumen als ein PC-Tower. Beim PC hat man das Case entweder auf oder unter dem Tisch. In beiden Fällen braucht er mehr Platz als ein iMac.
> .


Der Platz unter dem einem normalen Schreibtisch (also ohne Regalbrett) taugt doch  nicht als Nutzffäche sondern nur als Stellplatz für: möglicher Sub des Soundsystems, wenn man Rennsims zockt die Pedale und bei einem Tower-PC auch dafür. Die Füße werden ja wohl immer da sein.
Es wird also kein effektiv nutzbarer Platz verschwendent, da eine andere Nutzung nicht möglich wäre.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Mai 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Der Platz unter dem einem normalen Schreibtisch (also ohne Regalbrett) taugt doch  nicht als Nutzffäche sondern nur als Stellplatz für: möglicher Sub des Soundsystems, wenn man Rennsims zockt die Pedale und bei einem Tower-PC auch dafür. Die Füße werden ja wohl immer da sein.
> Es wird also kein effektiv nutzbarer Platz verschwendent, da eine andere Nutzung nicht möglich wäre.



Nichts desto weniger braucht ein iMac weniger Platz als ein Tower PC. Man muss das Case so oder so irgendwo unterbringen. Das hat man beim iMac nicht. 
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass alle subjektiven Punkte die du gegen den iMac aufführst rein gar nichts mit dem Thema zu tun haben.


----------



## ndl (2. Mai 2012)

Davon kann man wohl ausgehen, aber die Preis wird sich ja nicht wirklich verändern und es geht ja um das Aufrüsten. Bin ja nicht gegen Macs, im Gegenteil. Aber für das Gaming hast du ja selbst einen eigenen Rechner.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Mai 2012)

ndl schrieb:
			
		

> Davon kann man wohl ausgehen, aber die Preis wird sich ja nicht wirklich verändern und es geht ja um das Aufrüsten. Bin ja nicht gegen Macs, im Gegenteil. Aber für das Gaming hast du ja selbst einen eigenen Rechner.



Nein, nein, ich weiß ja worauf du hinaus wolltest. Wenn aber neue Macs kommen, dann erhält man die Leistung wofür man jetzt 2000 bezahlt, letztlich für weniger Geld und mit aktuellen GPUs. Das meinte ich damit.


----------



## DennisR (2. Mai 2012)

Ich freu mich jetzt schon auf das Geile Ding 

Der trennt mich dann von meinem Lenovo Thinkpad R61 

Inel Core 2 Duo T7250 2.00GHz

1,00 GB Ram 

Grafik ist bestimmt ein halbes Jahundert alt 

Ist nicht gerade das neuste


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Mai 2012)

Oh. Na da wird es ja wirklich mal Zeit für ein Upgrade


----------



## DennisR (2. Mai 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Oh. Na da wird es ja wirklich mal Zeit für ein Upgrade


 
Aber echt ich bekomm schon immer Wutausbrüche wenn der solange braucht für jedes kleines bisschen


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Da muss man mal abwarten. Wenn neue iMacs auf der WWDC vorgestellt werden, dann werden wohl auch neue GPUs wie HD7xxx oder GTX6xx mit an Board sein.


 
Ein iMac mit aktueller High End Spielegrafik bekommst du aber nicht unter 2000€.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Ein iMac mit aktueller High End Spielegrafik bekommst du aber nicht unter 2000.



Klar. Für 1899,- um genau zu sein.
Und die neuen iMacs mit HD7xxx oder GTX6xx dürften noch eine Ecke schneller werden, so dass man recht ordentlich zocken können dürfte.


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Klar. Für 1899,- um genau zu sein.
> Und die neuen iMacs mit HD7xxx oder GTX6xx dürften noch eine Ecke schneller werden, so dass man recht ordentlich zocken können dürfte.


 
Hast du da einen Link?


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du da einen Link?



Warum glaubst du mir nicht einfach?
Das sind die off. Apple Store Preise mit der schnellsten _derzeit_ erhältlichen GPU für den iMac in Form einer HD6970M.


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Mai 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum glaubst du mir nicht einfach?
> Das sind die off. Apple Store Preise mit der schnellsten derzeit erhältlichen GPU für den iMac in Form einer HD6970M.



Dir ist aber schon klar, dass die M6970 weit von der Desktop-6970 weg ist? Nicht dass du die Katze im Sack kaufst. Wenn dir das genügt, spricht eigentlich nichts gegen einen Kauf, jeder hat schließlich eigene Wünsche und Präferenzen.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Mai 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:
			
		

> Dir ist aber schon klar, dass die M6970 weit von der Desktop-6970 weg ist? Nicht dass du die Katze im Sack kaufst. Wenn dir das genügt, spricht eigentlich nichts gegen einen Kauf, jeder hat schließlich eigene Wünsche und Präferenzen.



Klar weiß ich das. 
Deswegen würde ich persönlich auch noch auf die neuen iMacs warten, weil es dann neue, schnellere GPUs gibt.


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Warum glaubst du mir nicht einfach?
> Das sind die off. Apple Store Preise mit der schnellsten _derzeit_ erhältlichen GPU für den iMac in Form einer HD6970M.


 
Weil Mobile Grafikkarte für mich nicht High End sind. Ganz einfach. 
Kauf dir mal einen iMac mit einer GTX 680 oder AMD 7970 und einem i7 3770k.
Ich bin neugierig was du bezahlen musst.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Weil Mobile Grafikkarte für mich nicht High End sind. Ganz einfach.
> Kauf dir mal einen iMac mit einer GTX 680 oder AMD 7970 und einem i7 3770k.
> Ich bin neugierig was du bezahlen musst.



Auch nicht mehr als jetzt. Die Preise bei Apple bleiben meistens recht konstant.


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Mai 2012)

Wie siehts es denn eigentlich aus mit Kepler-Notebook-Chips? Würde da schon was angekündigt bzw. ist schon was erhältlich? Habe nämlich irgendwo gelesen, dass die GTX6XXM-Chips nur rebrandete Fermi-Chips Seien, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2012)

Da musst du abwarten. Es ist aber normal dass umgelabelt wird.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Mai 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehts es denn eigentlich aus mit Kepler-Notebook-Chips? Würde da schon was angekündigt bzw. ist schon was erhältlich? Habe nämlich irgendwo gelesen, dass die GTX6XXM-Chips nur rebrandete Fermi-Chips Seien, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.



Ich meine ich hätte da mal was gelesen. Das ist wie bei den OEM Chips gemischt, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Teilweise Kepler, teilweise Fermi. Ich schaue mal ob ich den Bericht noch finde.


EDIT

Gefunden:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/5697/...es-keplers-and-fermis-and-die-shrinks-oh-my/2


----------



## DennisR (2. Mai 2012)

Gibt es eig. schon einen Adapter für die neuen Imacs die haben ja kein mini dp anschluss mehr, wenn man z.b ne Ps3 anschließen will ??


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube das geht über die Thunderbolt Schnittstelle, aber genau weiß ich das nicht.


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das geht über die Thunderbolt Schnittstelle, aber genau weiß ich das nicht.


 
Seit wann hat eine PS3 eine Thunderbolt Schnittstelle?


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Mai 2012)

@Cook: Danke für den Link. 

Laut Anandtech scheint es also so zu sein, dass die rebrandeten Fermi-Topmodelle die momentane Speerspitze der 6XXM-Reihe bilden und erst indem langsameren Karten Kepler-Technik verbaut ist.

Unter dem Strich natürlich schon enttäuschend, dass (zumindest vorerst) die neue Technik nicht für stärkere Modelle verwendet wird.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Seit wann hat eine PS3 eine Thunderbolt Schnittstelle?



Thunderbolt ist eine Mischung aus PCIe Schnittstelle und Mini-Display Port, weswegen man halt eben auch Bildsignale übertragen kann. Mit Hilfe von Adaptern geht das auch mit HDMI. Knackpunkt könnte HDCP sein, weswegen ich nicht weiß, ob es mit der PS3 funktioniert.



			
				Klarostorix schrieb:
			
		

> @Cook: Danke für den Link.
> Laut Anandtech scheint es also so zu sein, dass die rebrandeten Fermi-Topmodelle die momentane Speerspitze der 6XXM-Reihe bilden und erst indem langsameren Karten Kepler-Technik verbaut ist.
> Unter dem Strich natürlich schon enttäuschend, dass (zumindest vorerst) die neue Technik nicht für stärkere Modelle verwendet wird.



Ja, finde ich auch enttäuschend. Da hatte ich mehr erwartet.


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Thunderbolt ist eine Mischung aus PCIe Schnittstelle und Mini-Display Port, weswegen man halt eben auch Bildsignale übertragen kann. Mit Hilfe von Adaptern geht das auch mit HDMI. Knackpunkt ist HDCP, weswegen ich nicht weiß, ob es mit der PS3 funktioniert.


 
Thunderbolt unterstützt HDCP.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Thunderbolt unterstützt HDCP.



Aha. Dann wird man wohl vermutlich auch eine PS3 anschliessen können.


----------



## DennisR (2. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Thunderbolt unterstützt HDCP.



http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B003HLFEIC

Sowas?


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2012)

Das ist aber ein Mini Displayport zu HDMI.


----------



## DennisR (2. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein Mini Displayport zu HDMI.





Thunderbolt zu HDMI Adapter | Welches HDMI Kabel

Mini Displayport Funktioniert noch bei Thunderbolt


----------



## DennisR (3. Mai 2012)

DennisR schrieb:
			
		

> Thunderbolt zu HDMI Adapter | Welches HDMI Kabel
> 
> Mini Displayport Funktioniert noch bei Thunderbolt



Der Bildungsrabatt gilt doch auch für Azubis oder ?


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

DennisR schrieb:


> Der Bildungsrabatt gilt doch auch für Azubis oder ?


 
Du fragst Sachen.


----------



## DennisR (3. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Du fragst Sachen.



Weil ich überall nur etwas von Studenten,Lehrer usw. Lese


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2012)

Davon habe ich keine Ahnung. Ich habe eine Schule seit 22 Jahren nicht mehr von Innen gesehen.


----------



## Alterac (3. Mai 2012)

Wieso kaufst du nicht einen Desktop?
Mehr Leistung für weniger Geld ist doch 
gut in deiner Situation.
Und Platzersparniss ist auch egal solange man
nicht in einem Pappkarton wohnt.


----------



## LonnyLonnsen (5. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich gehe gerade den genau entgegengesetzten Weg, von einem 27" i7 Imac hin zu einem auf Windows basierten Komplettsystem, das aller Voraussicht nach in etwa einer Woche zusammengebaut bei mir stehen wird.

Die Gründe hierfür sind vielfältig, im Jahr 2008 verabschiedete ich mich von den klassischen Windows basierten Komplettsystemen, die Zeit des Schraubens war vorbei, keine PCGamesHardware mehr lesen, keine neuen Prozessoren und Hardware erwarten, weil es dass klassische Aufrüsten, Overclocken und Individualisieren im Mac-Bereich nicht gibt.

Seit 2008 besaß ich insgesamt 3 Imacs und zur Zeit die oben genannte Mac Konfiguration, von der ich hier auch schreibe  .

Der Threadstarter hat natürlich teilweise recht, keine Systemabstürze kann ich definitiv bezeugen! Sehr stark aufeinander abgestimmte Hardware ist ebenfalls ein Argument und natürlich auch die "All in One Lösung" im zugegeben schickem Design.

Warum ich dennoch wieder ein Desktop System bestellt habe?

Hier mal ein paar negative Punkte:

- Bis auf den RAM, keinerlei Aufrüstmöglichkeit des Systems, die verbaute Grafikkarte ist fester Bestandteil des LogicBoards(Mainboard), das heißt wer sich einen Imac für über 2000 Euro kauft, muss damit rechnen das seine Konfiguration schon nach etwa einem Jahr Probleme mit den aktuellen Spielen kommt, zu mal nie die absoluten HighEnd Karten im IMac verbaut werden, sondern selbst in der besseren Konfiguration bestenfalls GPUs im oberen Mittelfeld.

- Mittlerweile kommt meine  hier verbaute ATI Radeon HD 4850 512 MB ziemlich an ihre Grenzen, aber was soll ich tun, eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen? Ist leider nicht! Den IMac verkaufen und einen neuen mit besserer Grafik erwerben, das ginge sicherlich, aber auch wenn die IMacs recht preisstabil auch als Gebrauchte sind, ein Verlustgeschäft ist es allemal.

- Wer also lediglich Office Anwendungen macht und gelegentlich mal ein aktuelles Game auf mittleren bis besseren Einstellungen spielen will, ist beim IMac gut aufgehoben, dass Display ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben, die Verarbeitung erstklassig und der Imac sowieso ja ein absolutes Lifestyle Produkt.

- Wer allerdings mehr Möglichkeiten zur Individualisierung seines Rechners möchte, wer die Option behalten will, etweilige Veränderungen im System vorzunehmen, wer die Grundsubstanz seines Rechners nach 3 Jahren weiterverwenden will und nur bestimmte Teile erneuern möchte, der wird mit dem IMac nur bedingt glücklich werden.

Ich bin nun wirklich ein Freund von Apple Produkten, ohne ein klassischer Fanboy zu sein, da ich sehr wohl noch zwischen sinnvollen Dingen von Apple unterscheide und Dingen die einfach nicht akzeptabel sind.

Ich besitze ein MacBook Pro 15", i5 512GB SSD, welches wirklich ideal für den beruflichen/studentischen Alltag ist (wenn man es sich leisten kann) und all die Vorzüge des MAC OS für mich verbindet, aber eben nicht zum reinen Daddeln.

So lange also Apple keine wirkliche Alternativen schafft, wie z.B. einen Gaming Variante des IMacs, oder eine Aufrüstbarkeit der Grafik ermöglicht, wird man schon nach etwa 1 Jahr mit seinem Set Up ins Hintertreffen geraten.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## DennisR (5. Mai 2012)

LonnyLonnsen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich gehe gerade den genau entgegengesetzten Weg, von einem 27" i7 Imac hin zu einem auf Windows basierten Komplettsystem, das aller Voraussicht nach in etwa einer Woche zusammengebaut bei mir stehen wird.
> 
> ...



Hast natürlich Recht.Aufrüsten geht

nicht außer Arbeitsspeicher. 

Ein übertriebener Zocker bin ich auch

nicht. Das war ich mal  

Zurzeit spiele ich garnicht mehr,

Ich hab nur auf Diablo 3 gewartet.

Und wenn ich umbedingt wieder etwas 

Spielen möchte, kommt eine Konsole ins

Haus.

Ich möchte auf jeden fall zu OS X

wechseln und da kam mir direkt der

Imac entgegen. 

Was ich an ihm positiv finde steht im

ersten Beitrag.

Es gibt zwar noch Macbooks und den

Mini, aber mit dem mini kann ich nix

anfangen. Aber ein Macbook werde ich

mir auch zulegen.

Ob das Air oder Pro muss ich noch

überlegen. Das kommt dan mit zur

Berufsschule.


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2012)

Für die Berufsschule reicht ein Notebook auf AMD Bobcat Basis. Du musst kein teuren Mac dafür haben.


----------



## DennisR (6. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Für die Berufsschule reicht ein Notebook auf AMD Bobcat Basis. Du musst kein teuren Mac dafür haben.


 

Wenn dann aber ein Ultrabook, mein Rucksack ist schon schwer genug !


----------



## turbosnake (6. Mai 2012)

Wenn du mit einem Spiegel und schlechten Displas leben kannst. Dazu kommt das dort das Laufwerk fehlt, das macht das Leichtgewicht leider imho unintressant.
Ich würde mich eher nach was soliden und praktischen NB umschauen.


----------



## DennisR (6. Mai 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wenn du mit einem Spiegel und schlechten Displas leben kannst. Dazu kommt das dort das Laufwerk fehlt, das macht das Leichtgewicht leider imho unintressant.
> Ich würde mich eher nach was soliden und praktischen NB umschauen.





Ich benutzt schon lange kein Laufwerk mehr am Notebook.

Alles nurnoch über Usb Stick oder Externer Festplatte...


----------

